# παιδιά -- not merely children



## Greek Texan

As an english speaker, I thought παιδιά meant "children."  But I see it used where the context would demand a meaning more like "friends".  What say ye??

Is φίλοι not the way to say "friends"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Greek Texan said:


> As an english speaker, I thought παιδιά meant "children." But I see it used where the context would demand a meaning more like "friends". What say ye??
> 
> Is φίλοι not the way to say "friends"?


 In some languages the word 'children' can be used as "lads', 'folks', 'guys', 'friends', for example in Russian. So, why not in Greek?


----------



## Casparul

Greek Texan said:


> As an english speaker, I thought παιδιά meant "children." But I see it used where the context would demand a meaning more like "friends". What say ye??
> 
> Is φίλοι not the way to say "friends"?


 

It is extremely common to address your friends as "παιδιά" in Greek.
It is comparable to Americans (and increasingly Britons) calling their friends "guys" - even if some of them are girls.

It is only used in this way in the vocative, though. If you are talking about your friends it is "οι φίλοι μου" ("τα παιδιά μου" can only mean "my children").

It belongs in a more colloquial register: "Ελάτε, παιδιά!" = "Come on, guys!" whereas "Φίλοι μου ..." sounds more like the beginning of a speech at a wedding ...


----------



## Greek Texan

χίλια ευχαριστώ.

Is it OK to say Τι κάνεις παιδί; or Γειά σου παιδί. meaning "How are you, buddy?" or "Hello friend"?


----------



## egaleo

Greek Texan said:


> χίλια ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Is it OK to say Τι κάνεις παιδί; or Γειά σου παιδί. meaning "How are you, buddy?" or "Hello friend"?


No, you cannot say that in singular, but it stands perfectly in plural. Τι κάνετε, παιδιά;


----------



## Greek Texan

How then would one say "How are you, buddy?" or "Hello friend"?


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Actually I use it frequently in its singular form like this "Τι κάνεις βρε παιδί; Όλα καλά;"


----------



## Casparul

^ or "Τί κάνεις, παιδί μου;" ...


----------



## Kirki

You can say "παιδί" but it's 100% slang and you need to give it a particular accent or it will sound... weird


----------



## egaleo

You can also say: "Τι κάνεις ρε συ;", but it is a slang expression and is used only among friends.


----------

